# HA's - 20L Shrimp Breeder*Pic Heavy*



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Things I still need:
AquaSoil whenever it arrives
SunSun 404b
paintball ASA ON/OFF Valve/Gauge/NV
Inline 16/22mm CO2 Atomizer
Stand for tank!
Shrimp!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what is TBD?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

To Be Decided ^^


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats about the same demensions I want for a iwugami tank I will make someday. Although acrylic makes me nervous because of the scratching issue. I have a small 5gal acrylic tank and it makes me cringe when im trying to move stuff or decorate it.

Im sure you already know this, but be very careful.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Ahh. Thanks!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Update:

Got the new soil! But now waiting to buy some PowerSand S Special and some tourmaline bc.

Also have the new 302 on the way, decided against the 402b as I don't need the extra flow in the 29gal, nor the uv sterilizer.

Also got all the paintball co2 stuff a week or so ago save for the inline atomizer. So I just need that, the powersand/tourmaline and a stand for the tank and itll be ready to go! ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Now I just need to find a stand and get one of those Atomic CO2 Atomizers and I'll be ready to start!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

ok, well I was not able to wait nor do with this tank what I originally planned for it, sadly. However this should be just as good. Basically little shrimp rack! 
Since I had to dismantle the 5gallon to set this one up because I needed the extra room and partitions for the added species I have/am getting.









Im using a sunsun 302 to filter it, and a 20w ReptiGlo 2.0 UVB 6700K Bulb for light. 
Partitions are made using petsmarts standard tank dividers for a 10 gallon. 
Almost forgot, the substrate in here is tourmaline bc, followed by ADA Powersand S, then capped with Caribsea Tahitian Moon sand as I still have a ton left over from the last redo of the 29. I needed something that would have lots of BB for the shrimp and keep the water nice and soft. The AquaSoil I have will have to wait for another time/tank when I am able to cycle it for a couple months ahead of time. Since I'm only trying to grow shrimp in here and no plants other than moss I'm hoping this should be perfect. Just need to get some mesh so I can make some moss floors and walls 

Left will house Tangerine Tigers(caridina serrata)
Middle is Crystal Reds and Crystal Blacks (Caridina Cantonensis)
Right is Golden Bee's/Snow-Whites

Not sure where I want to put these 4 BKK's im getting this week.. I've been thinking I may get more interesting patterns/coloration out of mixing them with my golden bee's instead of crs/cbs like most seem to do. Right now I have no idea if I will be getting all of one gender or a mix. So its up in the air at the moment but i'll update when i figure it out.

So far everyone has handled the move flawlessly and seems to be enjoying the added room. Will try and grab some good pics shortly ^^


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks good man. You might want to lower your water a little bit or your shrimpies will climb over.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks! And yeah I just noticed that this morning, had a golden in the CRS section and half the CRS in the TT side lol


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice setup, good job


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks!

I think I'm gonna pick up a macro lens for my iPhone so I can hopefully take better pics of the shrimp. I don't have a nice camera(slr) and none of the standard digital ones that run around $1-200 take any better pics then my phone as is. So we'll see soon, pics when I get home!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

ok time for the pics.. still no macro lens yet but im workin on it, this is the best I could get with my phone, enjoy!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice little set up you have there.

What are those little balls in the tank?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

BacterHouse balls I believe. They collect microorganisms for the shrimp to dine on. Why'd you use the power sand and tourmaline and not just save it for a later build with the aqua soil?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep that's exactly what they are!

And i used the tourmaline/power sand S because they compliment each other. The tourmaline helps energize the substrate for the bacteria, the power sand s comes with peat/lava rock and things to help buffer the water as well as Clear Super and Bacter 100. My objective there is having as much beneficial bacteria as possible in this tank for all the shrimp, and proper water conditions. So far so good. Plus I still have plenty of tourmaline left, and the power sand is relatively cheap.. Not to mention that I quickly found out I didn't buy enough aquasoil for this tank originally even if I didn't use it for shrimp breeding so I'd have to buy more anyways.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks ^^

Here's some decent shots of the new Tangerine Tigers I just got:





































And a couple of one of the CRS I've had forever now, just roaming about.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful shrimp


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Teaser alert!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

lol...nice shots...you've got quite the zoo there....good luck with your BKK(s)....and of course the TTs....I'm glad the babies made it OK....they went from coast to coast...

And the charger got her BTW....thx...


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Eggs *just* hatched from my SS CRS! Shrimplets are out and about! 

Hopefully they all make it this time since there's no move to stress them.. Should be another three weeks or so until the other berried shrimp (an s+ CBS) has her clutch as well ^^


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

What substrate did you end up using?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks ^^



Ben. said:


> What substrate did you end up using?


Substrate from bottom up is tourmaline-bc, PowerSand S, capped with Tahitian Moon black sand. I didn't have time to try and cycle any aquasoil and my goal was high biological filtration, not growing plants(all I have is moss). It's worked out nicely so far.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

very cool, thanks HA


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Ben. said:


> very cool, thanks HA


Thanks! yeah no problem, anytime


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah! Lost a bkk this morning  I really think it was done in from the 6day shipping and the doa it was in the bag with.. Like the damage was already done type thing as he was lethargic from the get go and the other two get around a lot and are acting normal.. Plus the shrimplets are all fine so yeah.. I ended up changing out the biochemzorb for a new package, and added nitrazorb as well. I Also dumped in a full small bottle of tetra safestart, and I'm dosing iodide now as well. See how this goes, everyone has been out and about acting normal so I'm pretty positive everything is good, better safe than sorry with these guys though.. Gotta have everything *perfect*.. And I *have* to before these other 4 get here around the end of the month.. so far so good ^^


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to here that Holy, hopefully the next 4 don't take as long. I haven't seen one of my bkk in a couple days. So I am assuming he's gone. Haven't found any dead shrimp, but he was usually close to the glass. O well 


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I know this doesn't help much but I live on the East Cost so I try to buy from this area, and it sticks watch a lot of good stuff selling in Califonia but I let it go. Even buying from NY & NJ it takes 2 and 3 days to get to Maryland unless you spend $45 on shipping.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Aww I hope yours didn't die too jrwestcoast 

And yeah 150, I would get them closer but we both know the only ppl that got em are on the east coast 

I paid 35 for express shipping and it took 6 days


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would be screaming for a refund. I would demand the difference between express and snail.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep tried that, waiting on something but Im not expecting it. It's the second time actually that I've paid for express and it take a week.. But I can get priority mail from the same place and it comes in two days.. I don't get it.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I know of one supplier that is not using Express right now because of the problems with the time it takes them to deliver.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That bites, they should help you out in some way.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well the 15 has been torn down!

It bowed an inch from front to back, and the front & left panels separated from each other by a couple millimeters for an inch from the top of the tank. Considering I have over $1k invested here in shrimp, and it sits not a foot from my brand new gaming pc, I couldnt risk it. I'm going to see if the maker can fix it, or if I can myself..

In the meantime, I got a 20long with stand and light for about $100 yesterday and transferred everything but the substrate over.. Talk about a waste of powersand  I just went with 100% Tahitian moon black sand, brand new this time and not used/rinsed like I did before. I think that was the initial problem with ammonia and the disease, used substrate :/ so yeah should be fine now.. 

I will be getting moss tiles for a carpet, and debating on some anubias or something for some added foliage. My goal here though is shrimps not plants so I'm not fertilizing or anything.

Suggestions welcome ^^

Here's a quick Shot and an entertaining(albeit poor quality)video of a golden trying to jump the divider 










http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc408/SlverWolf/8b6e39ab.mp4

And yes I still have to fill it  That will happen today and i'll grab some better pics of the setup.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah this was nice to wake up to ^^


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope the rest of your BKKs held up.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks! And yeah the last two are still doing great by the looks of things and im just waitin on the other 4 to ship


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

My last only 'cherry' I selectively bred her from regular cherries, pretty sure this would be considered 'Painted Fire Red'.. And she's berried again! (you can kinda make out the bkk on the sponge in back)









And some CRS that wanted to get in line for me ^^


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

haha..your crs lined up to salute you.."what is thy bidding master"

also...i think you last shipments were delayed by the labor day holiday....it only took 2-3 days priority not even express for the tts to get to you...


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> haha..your crs lined up to salute you.."what is thy bidding master"


LMAO ! Basically haha 

And ya priority usually comes quick for me, it was only 2 days travel for the TT's. I've been assured this next express shipment will arrive promptly so I'm crossing my fingers this time


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, they sent me the wrong lens, it's a fisheye/macro lens instead of a wide angle AND a macro lens :/ here's a couple shots, and a couple of the bkk that decided to be by the glass for a change


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well got my last shipment of shrimp this morning. I wont be buying anymore for quite awhile unless i can get a good deal on some nice quality PRL's or something. Im really looking for that painted white look ^^

But new arrivals all made it ok save for 1 PFR that was an extra that came DOA. So no worries there. I'm officially up to 2x 1bar BKK, 1x 2bar bkk, 1x 1bar wine red, 1x 2bar wine red, and 1 red Panda, as well as 3(1 berried) Painted Fire Reds. Thinking this should round me out for a great gene pool between them and my other shrimp, both for the neo's and the caridina's.

I also removed the dividers on this tank as they were creating dead spots in each seperated area where things couldn't get filtered properly, even with a sunsun 302 on it. The shrimp seem much happier this way and I haven't had any problems with them since removing the dividers.. It just means my crs/cbs/tt's/taibee's can all mate. Not ideal to say the least, but i don't have room for seperate species tanks until after I move next april. So this will do. My goal until then is just keep everyone alive and breeding. I figure it won't be difficult to cull the one's that crossbreed assuming they do, and this will make it easier and more stable of a tank this way until i can get some other tanks setup to seperate everyone.

Pics when I get home!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

^^

Sooo need a better camera..


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Those WR are really nice looking.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got my new macro lens for my iphone4, check it out


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy mackerel, er macro


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ i got two more to upload, a 1-2week old CRS and a golden! 



















(Looks like i already need to clean this lens :/ )


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

HolyAngel said:


> Just got my new macro lens for my iphone4, check it out


They make macro lens for the iphone? lol 

You have some really nice looking shrimp!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

kcirtappatrick said:


> They make macro lens for the iphone? lol
> 
> You have some really nice looking shrimp!


I think it's a magnifying glass. :hihi:

Nice shrimp, holy!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

kcirtappatrick said:


> They make macro lens for the iphone? lol
> 
> You have some really nice looking shrimp!


Thanks! and oh yeah they do, check ebay 

here's some more!


















And a video 
http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc408/SlverWolf/?action=view&current=077416bf.mp4


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

hey nice shots! Your TT looks lovely.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah that's the girl that's been saddled since I got her from you


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The catch with the iPhone macro lens is they literally have to be within an inch of the glass in order to take a nice shot lol, but it works. No SLR by any means, but yeah ^^


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks like the shrimp are comming along nicely and your pics are nice for an iPhone, the little sensor can make nicw macros. What ever happened to the other tank, trashed?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks! And not trashed, the 5gal turned into a planted Betta tank, and the 15gal is on hold until I can buy the materials and fix it. I probably won't set it up again until after I move next year. 
And yeah the shrimp definitely seem to be adjusting to their new home and growing. I've counted around 12 CRS shrimplets running around here that are like two weeks old now


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I think it's a magnifying glass. :hihi:
> 
> Nice shrimp, holy!


Lol no magnifying glass 

But thanks Zachary!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

^^


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Great pics


Thanks! Im *trying* to take nice one's


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I just got my new intake strainer from Marine Depot and it's huge 6.5 x 1 but advertised as screened and it was ordered to keep the shrimp from going into the Eheim 2217 intake, but the openings in this thing are much larger and a RCS would breeze thru without even touching anything. Any ideas on something that won't restrict flow but would keep shrimp out, foam tube, screen, etc??? I'm blank.

Man, you got some dough wraped up in skrimps!!!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Could always try and wrap panty hose over the strainer.. thats what i've done with my stock sunsun intake and it's been working quite well 

and oh ya lol, definitely some money wraped up in these shrimp, seems to be working out though


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I've spent a lot of time, effort, and cash building theses custom intakes and exhaust, painted them all flat black. So this is the last piece needed and I want it to look neat and permanant, I need to find a thin walled foam tube that I can cut to lenth.

There's a pic just 5 posts or so up, a little bitty guy is behind a biggy that's molting or something, whats going on with the whitish color on this shrimp??


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

you mean the last pic i added? thats a baby crs and a near adult Golden Bee Shrimp, they're supposed to look like that, white shells with golden undertones ^^

Some of my shrimps white does look a little faded though, It's from having to setup this 20gal so fast and move them directly to it from the 15. Its slowly coming back again though.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks like it getting ready to molt, maybe because it's cropped in so tight and it 20 times larger than normal, or because it's the first time I've ever seen a Golden Bee Shrimp . Sorry about the mis-spelling!!!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah, yeah could be a molt soon, but the pic is *NOT* cropped/enlarged at all. All i did was take the picture and then I uploaded it here, that's the full normal size pic off the phone, 5-megapixels, I'm just using a macro lens on it and the shrimp are only about half an inch from the camera itself


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well it's been a couple weeks now and it looks like the color is returning to my crystals again. All the shrimp are doing great! Ive counted atleast 12 crystal shrimplets all over two weeks old, almost shipping size ^^

Here's the gallery 

Little peewee! 









Anyone else think this one was crossed with a golden to get that SSS?









Here you can tell the color is coming back for sure 









The red ruby's/wine red and bkk are still growing like champs!









Old mama RCS I selectively bred myself, she's about a yr old now.









New berried Taiwan Painted Fire Red I got recently:









And that's all for now, I should have a new camera by the end of the week so We'll see


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

My TT girl FINALLY got berried!









And a CBS shrimplet!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like a HUGE clutch on that gurl!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks like a HUGE clutch on that gurl!


Oh yeah! Biggest I've EVER seen on a caridina! ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Got my new phone so slightly better camera, I think I can see a difference in image quality here, these next images will be all 8MP photos(sans photobucket :/) as opposed to 5MP I was using for the last 3 pages of pics:




























What do ya think?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Added two 3L bags of Malaya soil, still gotta level it out Since it was super cloudy right afterwards, cleared up in literally 15 minutes though!

Here's the before and after:



















What do ya think? I'm not really trying for a scape so much here as I really just want the shrimp to breed, but at least want it to look decent.. Let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

And what do you think of this? (still have to level/slope the sand)


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the hilly-terrain look. I did that to my tank as well with the netlea. Gives the shrimp craters to crawl in and out of. lol.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol yeah definitely, I'm liking the little hills and such myself.. I need to get SS mesh or something for all this moss though! I have Tons of it lol


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I tie my moss down to river rocks, old aquarium ornaments, driftwood, whatever. lol. I was even going to take some of the old plastic plants I have and wrap it around there and let it grow across the plastic to make a moss tree. Some of my certainly needs a haircut too. lol.

also, maybe get some frogbit to float in the tank. Shrimp love hanging on the root streamers in all my tanks and its great at sucking up nitrtates.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh nice! I hadn't thought of that! I have some old decorations and plastic plants myself that I'm not using, that can totally be a thing. Will have to mess around with them tomorrow when I have a chance to see what I got and what I can do.. There's at least 2 baseball size clumps in there that are just floating so I can definitely attach them to something


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Oh nice! I hadn't thought of that! I have some old decorations and plastic plants myself that I'm not using, that can totally be a thing. Will have to mess around with them tomorrow when I have a chance to see what I got and what I can do.. There's at least 2 baseball size clumps in there that are just floating so I can definitely attach them to something


Ya, I used one of stupid little castle things and wrapped moss all around the top so it looks a troll doll. lol. I just don't like it free floating or sitting there.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Ya, I used one of stupid little castle things and wrapped moss all around the top so it looks a troll doll. lol. I just don't like it free floating or sitting there.


lol ya i have a spare castle sitting around unused  
I hate having the moss free floating.. it always creeps to the filter after a few hours and wraps around the sponges.. it's rude. I tried burying a couple strands to keep it down, but it just looks shoddy then. will see what I can do


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Just a couple shots here, nothing too great but I got some peewee's growing up and a couple new additions!

First up, Feeding time! (W/Mosura Specialty Food)









Then the peewee's

















New SSS from BSmith, thanks bro!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, moss was growing out of control and there was TONS of it, so I mashed it between a 20g divider split in two.. Had enough to do 2 of them! lol also took out the driftwood for the time being as I need to cut in two as 1 piece makes it a bit too large to truly enjoy shrimp watching in this tank.

Also, the Malaya powder soil I added increased my gh to 10 and my ph to 7.6! I had to add amazonia(the only normal type soil I have)+WC's in order to lower the water back down to ph 6.4ish and gh 5. Had zero ammonia/um/nitrite through the whole process but the tank/filters were already fully cycled and i add bacter100 daily. Also, had a bunch of shrimp literally go MIA on me. No bodies(dead or otherwise) just straight gone. Not even pieces of bodies. So idk, I checked the HOB's and no dice. Haven't checked the sunsun yet but there is panty hose over the intake so not sure how full grown shrimp would get through that.. Checked the floor too and nada..

Here's an FTS from yesterday. Still need to play with the scape a bit but I'm also not really going for looks, just don't want it to look horrid lol


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good aside from a few bits here and there, that's weird about the MIA do you think any went with the moss you removed, I was going to ask why you went from the foam cover to panty hose over the inlet strainer. Also how bizarre on the soil!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah I still need to do something with it.. Maybe move the moss wall in the back to the floor.. Arrange the leaves, and get rid of the hair algea that keeps growing on the filter sponges. I also need to switch that panty hose to black instead of the brown.. 

The Mia's were actually gone a couple days before I took out the driftwood and put the moss between the dividers. I actually did all that to try and see if I could find them but no luck. And I made thoroughly sure there were no shrimps in the moss before I put it between the dividers..

I took off the sponge over the intake strainer and replaced it with the 1 layer of pantyhose in order to keep the water flow high. I found the sponges would clog and massively reduce output rate much faster than this. I need to replace the panty hose with a SS intake, but I can't figure out which one will fit the sunsun 302 :/

And yeah, the soil was neither a fun nor cheap thing to wake up to and discover >:/ but it is the ONLY thing in this tank that could have done it, so there is no question in my mind that it did. Thank god I had the Amazonia improved handy or might have lost all my caridina..


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just caught up on this thread and sorry about your MIA's. Hopefully they'll turn up soon, not finding bits of the bodies is very weird indeed.

Btw, I noticed you took those great photos with an iphone 4 macro lens? Would this be similar to something you used? I have an iphone 4 and am spending all my extra money on shrimp so I won't be getting an SLR anytime soon either .


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Just caught up on this thread and sorry about your MIA's. Hopefully they'll turn up soon, not finding bits of the bodies is very weird indeed.
> 
> Btw, I noticed you took those great photos with an iphone 4 macro lens? Would this be similar to something you used? I have an iphone 4 and am spending all my extra money on shrimp so I won't be getting an SLR anytime soon either .


Thanks I hope so too ^^

And yes! That is *exactly* the lens I used to take the pics, it unscrews into two pieces with the smaller bottom lens being the macro lens. Catch is the shrimp have to be within an inch of the glass in order for you to take the pic, but it works. Also as 1 piece the standard shots look better than without the lens, and the zoom is a bit better.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Thanks I hope so too ^^
> 
> And yes! That is *exactly* the lens I used to take the pics, it unscrews into two pieces with the smaller bottom lens being the macro lens. Catch is the shrimp have to be within an inch of the glass in order for you to take the pic, but it works. Also as 1 piece the standard shots look better than without the lens, and the zoom is a bit better.


So to optimize the lens use you'd want a tank that's only 1" thickness ? I find the iphone camera works pretty well for shrimp pics when they are farther away. Up close it has problems focusing so I think this lens would fix that :]! Definitely gonna order this then since your pictures come out so nice


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> So to optimize the lens use you'd want a tank that's only 1" thickness ? I find the iphone camera works pretty well for shrimp pics when they are farther away. Up close it has problems focusing so I think this lens would fix that :]! Definitely gonna order this then since your pictures come out so nice


Lol yeah pretty much 

And that was my thought too on focusing problems up close with the iPhone.. The 4S isn't any better with it, but ya the lens definitely fixes that problem ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, time for an update!

This what It *did* look like for the last two weeks or so..









The moss grew out a bunch, I've trimmed it twice so far. 

Had a big problem with the Malaya powder soil though! Ph was increasing over 7 even with 4-5L of amazonia on top of it, gh was 8 and climbing. I ended up buying 3x 3L bags of Malaya Normal type. Gravel vac'd out the Malaya powder since it was strong enough to pick that up but not the Amazonia = super easy. I've since added about 2.2 liters of Malaya normal type to the center of the tank where I took out the majority of the Malaya powder. Ph is now 6.5 and slowly dropping, gh 4-5. So far so good!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm gonna call this one, Shrimp Forest









And overall, shrimptopia









So far, PH = 6.4, TDS ~ 140, NH4/NH3+/Nitrite = 0

Spotted some fresh molts from today since I added the Malaya normal yesterday ^^


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice!! I just got my first shrimp EVER in the mail Fri, and today I ordered more lol....such an addicting hobby.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh yeah it is! I don't even think about what I've spent on this hobby lol it's an investment I think 

There can be a huge learning curve though if you don't do it right from the get go.. And I've learned that one the hard way for sure.. So many times I thought I could get by fine doing it slightly differently then everyone else, only to find out that no, no.. That just doesn't work. And I've lost a lot of time and a LOT of money to find out I need to do it how exactly how everyone else is or it's all a waste.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

well I added the rest of the 1 3L bag of malaya normal since the last fts, but i need to add another bag or so. ph went down to 6.4 initially(day after) but now it's back up to 6.8 ... dunno whats causing it as my kh is 1 or less, gh is 4-5 or so, TDS = 150. Things seem much better so far since adding the malaya soil. No more deaths and I finally came home yesterday to 1 berried CRS! Also can now see at least 4 other females that should be berried anytime in the next week or two. So far, So good 

Here's the last shot I took last week:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

No shrimp pics? Boooooooooooo! haha

Congrats on the berried female.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> No shrimp pics? Boooooooooooo! haha
> 
> Congrats on the berried female.


lol soon! 

All I have currently are a couple bad phone pics that aren't really worth posting, gonna try and get some good one's tonight though! Thanks! ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

here's a teaser pic lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I spy CRS/CBS/TT/RCS wut a ZOO!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

It's actually cut down by about half! I used to have Goldens, BKK, and RR in there too lol.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> It's actually cut down by about half! I used to have Goldens, BKK, and RR in there too lol.


Where they go?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well.. I think I had gotten a bad batch of aquasoil powder type, it buffered my water to ph-8.4, gh-9. So those all died. It's why I gravel vac'd it out and replaced with Malaya normal. Since adding the normal my water is buffered down properly and I've had zero deaths save for that assassin snail killing and eating one of my PFR's..


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

My glass is a bit dirty but I think that's par for the course on an established shrimp tank, but here ya go!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice pictures with iphone ! Great shot of the berried RCS!

Do you mind listing how many CRS/CBS/TT you have in there?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you! ^^

And oh god lol, umm there should be around ~20 CRS, ~5 CBS, 12 TT's, and around 30 rcs/tfr/pfr.. Oh and two red rili's that are super hard to find.

When I get a house here in a couple months the TT's will get their own tank, and I'm going to get some more taibee's at some point then too. I'm planning on a shrimp rack ^^


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any chance of the TT's breeding over with the CRS and CBS?

Sounds food on the shrimp rack. Make sure to take a lot of pictures of the start :]


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

So far there's been zero crossing, they definitely stick to their own kind unless forced, but If it happens I'll definitely post about it 

And yeah! Will do on the pics!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

HolyAngel said:


> So far there's been zero crossing, they definitely stick to their own kind unless *forced*, but If it happens I'll definitely post about it
> 
> And yeah! Will do on the pics!


How would one "force" two different species into crossing? I'm really curious to know this. Seriously! Is this a secret that breeders are keeping to themselves?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> How would one "force" two different species into crossing? I'm really curious to know this. Seriously! Is this a secret that breeders are keeping to themselves?


Well, by "force" I mean keeping, for instance, 1 or more male TT's and 1 female caridina, or vice versa, in their own breeder box or small tank, until the female gets berried. Have to give them no other choice but to mate with the other species.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

HolyAngel said:


> Well, by "force" I mean keeping, for instance, 1 or more male TT's and 1 female caridina, or vice versa, in their own breeder box or small tank, until the female gets berried. Have to give them no other choice but to mate with the other species.


I understand that part, but how did you guys come to this conclusion? Where are the facts to support this claim? Like I said, my interest has been peaked! haha Or, is the proof in the pudding?

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

There are pics of crossed TT's around. I saw one on here just the other day. If you search shrimpnow or the net you can find them, as well as the breeders statements saying they had to force them in that way. Now I would imagine they also used Eros or some other breeding supplement to help the process, but yeah.. Sadly that's about all I got right now, I didn't keep those links bookmarked :/


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

damn dude....I just read your response....sorry about all those expensive shrimps that you lost....and I sent you way more than 12 TTs....when you move them to their own tank...find me another phone...ahhahaha...and I'll help you restock...

Not that you care but I bought my kids an iMAC for X-Mas this weekend....now how to get boot camp and dual boot that beyoch


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice shots! Love the berried RCS. When shes about the burst, take another shot with the eyes of the babies. :biggrin: 
Sorry to here the loss on those shrimp! 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Not that you care but I bought my kids an iMAC for X-Mas this weekend....


Hehehe sales tax free too!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> damn dude....I just read your response....sorry about all those expensive shrimps that you lost....and I sent you way more than 12 TTs....when you move them to their own tank...find me another phone...ahhahaha...and I'll help you restock...
> 
> Not that you care but I bought my kids an iMAC for X-Mas this weekend....now how to get boot camp and dual boot that beyoch


Yeah bro, it was super rude to say the least.. Lost about $700-$800 worth of stock (

I do have a couple 3g's and 1 more 3GS, all black ones. Also a HTC inspire 4g but it needs the screen replaced.. A couple iPod 16gb nanos, one with a camera.. That's about it at the moment. Hoping to get some iPhone 4's soon but idk when if at all.

Nice on the iMac though! I just bought an appletv last weekend lol but I don't own a Mac computer at all. Boot camp should be super simple to download and install though, just have to either partition the drive to add windows, or add another drive to install windows to. I could probably grab a walk through and send ya the link if ya need 

--

@jkan: thanks! And I'll definitely try and get a pic like that with the eyes visible, there are at least 4-5 berried rcs in here so it shouldn't be too difficult ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Snagged a couple new pics! I've noticed a BIG difference now after using borneowild crimson and white, here's the pics!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow. Those whites pop out like crazy in those aerial views!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Does Crimson and White only have an effect on CRS? Or does it work with any shrimp with those colors?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I've wondered that myself.. My PFR's are coloring up more as well, but I'm not sure which product exactly is responsible for it.. Im thinking crimson but not sure at all.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Also, my TT's have now all turned yellow and not a hint of orange. They look like yellow neo's almost save for the tupfel spots and whatnot, not complaining at all as I wanted some yellow in here lol, just noting what im seeing. ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

On second thought here, I believe the borneowild White is responsible for greater shell pigmentation and thickening, it makes the whites on the caridina pop and is also doing the same to the PFR's outer shell, definitely helps bring out that 'painted' look.

The borneowild Crimson however, seems to bring out the pigmentation in the body, or in the under side of the shell, not positive. It helps give a nice solid red/black coloring in the CRS/CBS and is bringing out the bright red head pigmentation in the PFR's.

I haven't really noticed any specific difference in the tangerine tigers other than most seem to be hinting towards a yellowish tinge instead of orange. That could be from the high veggie diet though, the black spots/marks are solid.

I'll try and clean up the glass and see if I can get some better pics soon to better explain.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hopefully Liam can help clear the air with these two products. 

Please report what you see effects the coloration of the TT's whether it be diet or what not.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah hopefully he can ^^ 

That's just what I've noticed so far though. I mean the products aren't going to color them up more than what they genetically able to, but it seems to be helping to bring out that color they are capable of.

Anyways, I took some pics but the glass made them come out fairly blurry, so instead, I took a video of feeding time with my macro lens on my iphone4s. I'd suggest turning the volume off, had 'How I Met Your Mother' on in the background lol

http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc408/SlverWolf/9a75e599.mp4

There is some awesome footage of a berried pfr fanning her eggs, among some other shots in that video


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha nice! Love the eggs. After another order from Liam I should be able to get some berries going.  I got 13 females from him.... Lol

How I met your mother ftw!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, here we go! (mind you the front glass still has not been cleaned so bare with me on the pics, it's why they look kinda fuzzy  )

My now bright yellow TT's! 

























Berried mama, she doesn't really approve of the photo taking quite yet lol









































Berried rcs

















And a group pic ^^









Let me know and enjoy! 
Side note: I have two berried CRS that should be dropping anytime now, so next update should be pics of the newborns!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've noticed that after not cleaning the glass for a few weeks that little white strands start attaching to the glass. Do you know what they are?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Umm well I haven't had any show up in this tank yet, I do get it in my 29 if I don't clean it.. I think it's just algea or debris..


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice Holy. I would like to try CRS next time.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks!

Has anyone ever seen this? 









The tail is permanently bent down like its broke or something.. I'm sure it'll go away after a molt but I haven't come across it before.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

What are you feeding the TTs...how did they turn yellow? LOL..


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

My TT's are slowly getting a nice shade of orange from eating bio film.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> My TT's are slowly getting a nice shade of orange from eating bio film.


Yellow looks nice too...HA is going to breed his own strain....Lemon Tigers!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Eventually they'll be breed back to invisible yellow.... Or normal tigers... :hihi:


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> What are you feeding the TTs...how did they turn yellow? LOL..


Lol I was wondering when you were gonna chime in for that. if you never posted I was gonna be forced to pm you and ask lol 

I've been feeding mosura specialty food only, and dosing the borneowild crimson and white. They didn't really turn yellow until the crimson and white though, but idk which one is responsible for it, I just know that now they are as yellow as yellow gets lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

It's probably the Crimson. I feed mine Mosura sometimes too so it can't be that. Crimson could have Astaxanthin in it which will change the color of shrimps. Whatever, yellow looks cools too.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm not minding the yellow at all 

The crimson says it contains: spirulina, montmorillonite, minerals. So maybe it is astaxanthin from the spirulina?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Found this when I came home from work last night:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Think it's a hybrid or did you have enough TTs left in your tank?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I have like 15 TT's in the tank, I'm pretty sure it's *not* a hybrid ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

On another note, I had just 1 male in here for a couple months before getting the latest batch of TT's to bring me to the 15, and he never knocked up any of the crystal girls I have running around. I think to cross it would take a small container, some breeding liquid like Eros or something, and a good bit of luck. Guess we'll know for sure though once my other two berried CRS have their clutch and now this one TT, so 1 week to know on the CRS, and a month to know on that TT


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, time for an update! 

Had 1, possibly 2, of the CRS clutches hatch about 3 days ago! I've counted about 6 or 7 of them but they're so hard to see, plus they're all hanging out in the back of the tank so no way to get any pics just yet  but I've seen at least 3 sss, and then 3-4 s-SS. I'm sure there's more(maybe 10) shrimplets but ya, Sooo tiny lol. Plus these were first time mama's so I know the next batch will be a lot more. 

Also, now have two berried TT's, also first timers but they're clutches rival the full grown PFR's so I'm hoping they hold most of them throughout the next 3-4 weeks, should have plenty of TT's soon ^^

All I have for new pics at the moment is a group shot, will try and get more pics tonight, enjoy!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Here we go, shrimplet pics!!

Start with the normal one's(these are all less then a week old shrimp!)

Here's an rcs/pfr shrimplet:









An SS CRS:









And this one that I think is a TT cross but not positive, could use some opinions please!

















































Those are all the same shrimplet but I have multiple ones that look like that, what do you guys think? Seen anything like it before?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

woah...good luck with your clutches!...that could be a baby golden....only time will tell


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, I don't have any golden's.. Only CRS, CBS, and TT's.. I suppose it could be from past genetics of the crystals, but I didn't think these particular ones came from people that kept them with golden's.. And there's atleast 3-4+ running around that look just like that so I would think there wouldn't be that many golden's if it were a possibility from past genetics. I don't have a clue though honestly.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

We'll see if it's one of those TT Hybrids that looks like Frank's hybrids. Keep us updated.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe sss? Kinda hard to tell at this point.. Guess I have to wait and see..


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's a decent group shot, can see both berried Tangerine.. Er.. Yellow tigers lol









And a yellow tiger, no way you can call this tangerine


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

lol...at least they are healthy and breeding...I don't know how the TTs turned from this in my tank to yellow in yours. Completely different color.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

It's gotta be the borneo wild supplements.. That's the only difference between now and...
This:








the first batch I got from you.
That first pic of the male was from that last batch and used to be the same color as both this last pic, and yours currently. The BW crimson and white are the only thing I've done differently. All of the new batch has or is almost done turning yellow lol


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I did always want some yellow shrimp.. I guess I got what I wished for lol 
they're definitely awesome though, I like them just as much, if not more than, my SS.
This BW makes me wonder what it'll do to aura blues...


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

woo i see another saddle in the back...you're gonna have tts out your ears soon


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

More pics!!

I still don't know whats up with this rcs, it's a birth defect and I've spotted a new shrimplet with the same problem.. 








Think it's from inbreeding?? Should I add more PFR's and maybe cull a bit?? Could use some advice!

SS CBS!









Another saddled TT!








Looks like it'll be molting any day now too, crossing my fingers for more berries, will have 4-5 berried if all the saddled ones(2-3) get preggers ^^

And more of the CRS shrimplets! I'm thinking they are SSS as I can make out a red crown forming but not 100% positive yet. Could use some ideas here too:

































Sorry for the blurryness, that's the left side glass and I only bother to clean the front panel.. All pics are with my iPhone4s still so that affects it too.. Again, could use some info/thoughts/comments please!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

comments? I could use some idea's/guesses/whatever on the rcs and the shrimplets please!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

FTS from this morning ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Added 10 SS and 4 SSS CRS from Kangshiang yesterday, time for more pics!



































Thats the only TT I have left that still mostly resembles a tangerine color


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Those PRL from kangshiang look pretty vivid in terms of coloration from the photos. Not as vivid as high end PRL but definitley more than most CRS.

That how they look to you as well now that you have them?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

madness said:


> Those PRL from kangshiang look pretty vivid in terms of coloration from the photos. Not as vivid as high end PRL but definitley more than most CRS.
> 
> That how they look to you as well now that you have them?


yeah The lowest CRS from kang are about the same quality as the best SS CRS I got from Aquaticacafe, and the CBS I got from nikki. And the higher ends from kang are even better than those. The whites are pretty solid and they're *Bright*, almost look cream colored comparatively. Not quite high end PRL, but about as good as you can get without paying the premium for genuine japanese/Taiwanese PRL. Definitely worth buying from thats for sure.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

These pics do NOT do these shrimp justice! Still trying to get some good shots.. These are ok:


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

alright, lets see how these look


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, update here:

After looking at all my shrimp over the past few days, I've realized that I have a decent degree of differences between them in terms of white coverage and coloration, especially since getting the last package of SS/SSS from kangshiang! So I've moved out all the CRS/CBS that were S/S+ grade into my high tech 29gal. I had moved one over originally and after a few days of him still being alive and fine, I added the other 6 or so too. They're all males(go figure). I still have two s+ grade berried girls in the 20Long that im waiting on to hatch so I can move them over as well but that's it. The 20L is officially SS and up grades ONLY. 

I do have quite a few shrimplets around now, from S-SSS, and strange(as in, they don't look like CRS, they look like a TT cross but too early to tell for sure) and I will be moving those around once they're a bit bigger(half inch or so).

Anyways, on to the pics!!

There's 3 CRS shrimplets in this pic 









And some decent shots of a couple shrimp I received from kangshiang ^^


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good bro. Good luck with your berried TT. You should flush out that deformed RCS and the deformed babies so they don't pass on the gene.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks! actually have two or three berried tt's now 

and will do on the deformed RCS, maybe my betta would like a live snack lol


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

HolyAngel said:


>


I love these pics! The detail on the leaves is really neat. 

Great tank and great looking shrimp, congratS!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

It almost seems a shame to get high grade (SSS, etc.) CRS/CBS when the coloration is as intense as it on Kangshiang's shrimp.

Same thing with those ebiten PRL that yoyodreamer imported last year. Seems a shame to have such an awesome red and breed them out to make it all disappear.

Not saying that it shouldn't be done, just musing on how the intense coloration really makes the contrast between colors more attractive.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah, i mean, im not trying to breed it out, hence the move of the lower grades out of this tank. My other SS/SSS are close enough to kang's that it shouldn't be a problem. Also, moving the CBS to a breeder box using getochkn's method of canister filter fresh water to the box  

Grabbed a couple pics this morning of the cinereum mini, and ban ba wa I just recieved. I got two of each plant and put one each in the 29gal and the 20gal just so i'll have some regardless. Don't want to lose them. Still waiting on the trithuria blood vomit, that should be coming soon!

Here's the Erio Cinereum "Mini":









And the Erio "Ban Ba Wa":









^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Got some new arrivals yesterday! 2 SSS and 5 SS from 10Scholar on fleabay. 


















I'm steadily trying to get a nice colony going here, i only have 1 high grade female at the moment and 1 pretty good grade, both SS. Hoping there's a couple out of this new stock. Its hard now that I have these nice pure line shrimp to find more to add without diluting the white/red in the process.. Going to give it a few days before I decide to cull any of them out and into the 29gal with the other lower quality s-ss crs. We'll see soon. This tank is covered in white film all the way around now so it's hard to take good pics of the shrimp with my phone... Will keep trying.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

ah, forgot to mention! I've had 2-3 batches of F1 TTxSS CRS shrimplets hatch recently and they're running around the tank, can't get good pics, but they are definitely crossed. here's the best I can do for a teaser at the moment:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy Cross Breeds! It's good to see you getting your breeding programs going.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Holy Cross Breeds! It's good to see you getting your breeding programs going.


Oh yeah  thanks bro!

These F1's will be moved to a breeder box once they hit close to breeding age. I think I'm going to just breed them all together and see if I can stabilize the pattern(s). Will have to wait a bit to see what patterns I actually have, but ya ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

could use some suggestions on breeding out the TT crosses if anyone knows anything that could be helpful!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait to see what they look like as the grow!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Wait...is the purpose of the dividers to prevent the shrimps from cross-breeding? Wouldn't the babies swim through the holes and cross-breed when they grow up? Sorry if I don't understand; I'm new to the whole shrimp scene.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't use the dividers anymore, haven't for some months now. even the adults could get through, and when I had it sealed to where they couldn't, they would just climb the 2" out of water and jump over to the other side lol. Actually caught it in video a couple pages back. I lost the golden's and the bkk/wr shortly after taking down the 15gal they were in with the dividers and moving everyone into the 20gal. Since then i've moved the lower quality s-SS CRS into the 29gal, moved the CBS into a large external breeder box with a sponge in the outtake on the 20gal. Kept the TT's and SS-SSS CRS in the 20gal together, and I'm currently in the slow process of moving all the Sakura/PFR's out of the 20 and into the 29.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

TTxSS-CRS are gettin bigger!









And a group overhead pic:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are cool bro. Look like little orange TiBees.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Those are cool bro. Look like little orange TiBees.


Oh ya, definitely pretty cool looking now that they're getting bigger! 

Looks like they have a crown, they have the 2 large maro spots on it, and then two Hino no entry marks at mid carapace and again at the tail, the markings are one white line and then one black line to make up the Hino no-entry, the rest of the body seems a slightly darker tangerine/brownish with the black serrata spots on the bottom of the shrimp like regular TT's. 

Needless to say, I am definitely going to get these F1's breeding and see if I can stabilize the line, as well as increase the depth of the colors.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Niceee. Very interested as to how these turn out. Btw how big should babies be after say 1 month?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

1 month? Should be around 1/4" or so.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Here we go! Got some decent pics of the TTxSS CRS shrimplets. Today I managed to net 5 of them into a medium sized breeder box I have on the right side of the tank now. Each pic is of a different shrimplet, but they all seem to have the same pattern, enjoy!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

In other updates, I have actual just regular TT shrimplets now as well! They can't be more than 2 days old but definitely yellow/orange with the black spots on bottom. 
There are 3-4 berried SS+-SSS CRS too, and a few more girls that'll be ready to breed in around a month. 
The CBS in the breeder box on the left are doing well and getting bigger. Just a few weeks from breeding age and there's definitely at least one or two girls in there..

Removed the ceramic from my moss tiles as my ph had climbed up to 8.8 with 20L of aquasoil Amazonia/Malaya, 500grams of sera peat pellets, 60grams of borneowild Humic, and about 8 Indian almond leaves.. There wasn't anything else in the tank that could possibly be causing it other than the ceramic. And as soon as I removed the ceramic the tank ph started dropping and my shrimp started acting normal again. Quite a rude awakening, but there was one tile that was cracked clean in half and another that was chipped. I'm guessing that openness to the water caused a leeching and raised the ph. Either way, the SS mesh with moss are fine and still in the tank, and everything seems to be going well now.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Quick FTS of the setup currently









I need to get some clip on lights, another large breeder box or two.. Possibly 3.. 

I may scape this tank one of these days, but for now I'm not worried about it. It's a shrimp tank with some plants, not a planted tank with some shrimp, plus, the shrimp don't seem to mind at all


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

My berried SSS ^^

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc408/SlverWolf/?action=view&current=691e0881.mp4


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Those TT/bee hybrids are cool looking.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, I got a big update for this tank/journal coming tonight/tomorrow!

The TTxCRS hybrids are pretty much adults now, at least breeding age anyways now. Have 1 or 2 berried TT's as well. No more CRS though, they all died out from my RO/DI water ph always being 7-8 ph. The PFR's are all going strong as usual however. The big update has to do with some new additions I'm adding for my breeding program, namely 10x Caridina Sulawesi from petshrimp.com, and 30 or so Tiger shrimp that are mostly TigerxCRS hybrids from zeldar here on the forum. 

Pics tonight with some more info! Questions/comments welcome! ⛄


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well it's taken me a bit longer to get some decent pics. I'm still out a camera and have misplaced the macro lens for my iPhone, the new arrivals are also only 1/4" at best so ya. 
Here we go tho!









TT's, PFR's, and TigerxCRS









Caridina Sulawesi









PFR's, TTxCRS, TigerxCRS

Sorry for the quality of the pics. All the crosses are F1's currently. F2's should be in another 2-4 months. Going to work on another lens/camera in the meantime! ⛄


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

*New Additions 7/29 Pics*

Found my macro lens! Here's a few more pics!

Caridina Sulawesi

















































Red Tiger x CRS

















































Tangerine Tiger x CRS

















Should make for an interesting breeding group.. See what I come up with here in another generation or two. My end goal is a stable unique patterned shrimp that is very hardy and able to thrive in ph 6-8. Basically breed and live like neo's ^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothing too exciting here, but a decent vid of one of the Red Tiger x CRS(also a TT x CRS, and some PFR's):
Red Tiger x CRS
⛄


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

More pics!


































And a video of feeding time
http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc408/SlverWolf/edbab085.mp4
http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc408/SlverWolf/ce4bf93f.mp4


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Did you ever get a good handle on why you could not keep the PH down?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

rodcuda said:


> Did you ever get a good handle on why you could not keep the PH down?


Nope not a clue  my RO water comes out at 8.4-9 ph with 0 tds/gh/kh, I don't get it.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

something is strange there, I cannot imagine why the PH would be so high.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

wow interesting crosses, didn't know serrata could x cantonensis, subbed!

Those sulawesi are malawa shrimp. Were you able to cross them with anything else?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice yeah thanks, serrata can definitely cross with cantonensis as you can see ^^

And hmm.. I'm pretty sure these aren't malawa shrimp, I've seen those and they're generally bigger and colored differently. These that I have are a currently undisclosed species that hasn't been classified yet, but they are caridina's like crs, just from the Sulawesi area instead of southeast Asia.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Malawa are small, 3/4" fully grown approximately. They're mostly clear-greyish in color. The pic on the link was due to lighting.

You said you got them from Petshrimp, do you have black/white CBS-like patterns on yours?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

If you're talking about these:
http://www.petshrimp.com/csulawesi.php

They look exactly like "Princess Bees" (paracaridina) from Vietnam:
http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/2011/11/15/princess-bee-shrimp-paracaridina-sp/

I think it's mislabeled.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah I got them from Petshrimp, but they do not have the CBS-like markings, mine are mostly all light blue with no markings. I've been told it can take till adulthood to get the full colors/patterns but not sure mine will have any. Physically, they look EXACTLY like a tt or crs just different color so I'm confident they will cross and that they are not paracaridina's, malawa's, ect.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Tiger x CRS


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

/sneaks in..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM_h3Z2ATlM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psu7Kir0XDo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqD_35ED3IU

^^


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

TTxCRSxTigerxCaridina Sulawesi are still going strong!


































These are what I'm starting to get, they look like SS CRSxCrystal white or ghost, 1 white bar behind the head and black/brown CRS markings with the rest of the body clear.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Just wanted you to know i have enjoyed your journal tonight. Read it from start to end and had some really great info on shrimp.

This last set of pictures especially the first one has some probably the coolest looking shrimp I have seen so far. I love the pattern.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Sadly, these are all gone as of about 2 years ago :icon_cry:

Had to move and they didn't like it at all, lost everything I had. I've since converted this tank to a sump for my 29gallon. Thinking about shrimp in the future but nothing major yet.


----------

